# Shaving old school style



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

I shave with a straight razor and have been doing so for 2 years now! I am geting the hang of it, and the trick is to keep the knife SUPER SHARP!
This is so smoth and nice!!! But it has to be SHARP!
I am now loking for some old vintage safety razors! There are loads of brands, blades and shaving creams! 
If any one has a problem with paying alot of dollars I would give straight razor or safety razor shaving a chance! With a bit of practising and some patience you can get a better shave, and have more money over for slingshots=)
I am now paying around 20 dollars a year on shaving stuff!

So does any one else do this?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

always wanted to try that.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

No! I use a Braun!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey ... I shave old school!!! I have tried straight razors and have a few but I can't keep em sharp enough. I usually use several 1950-60 vintage Gillette razors now mostly, badger hair brush and soft or cake soaps, alum bar, and aftershaves. Here is some pics of my "shaving den" as those with the obsession call it. I have a few collectables but not much really. My grandfather was a barber in the 1930's so I guess it's in the blood. It was made by me with reclaimed oak boards that came out of a church.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Now that looks like some nice razors! 
Looks like a pair of gillette razors! I am searching the Ebay for just the right one now=) I use a honing stone 1000+3000 grit stone and then 100 pases on the strop wich is just oild up! I find that that realy givs it a fine edge, but I am shure if I hade a higher grit stone maby 6000 it would be even smother!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I use to make a bid deal out of shaving. Oh my, shaving was a big even. First came the announcement then the big event was on. I have tried several cord cordless shavers some high priced like tripple cutters twin cutting blades all styles types and brands and I finally tried a battery operated Braun for 12 dollars and have been shaving with this one twice a day for the past 2 years but I bought two sets of rechargable batteries. The foil and the cutter are still good and it shaves better than the 100 dollar shavers. Now the price has gone to 18 dollars at walgreens it might be time to buy a spare. No blades for me any more.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

You guys are making me jealous here - I still don't have any facial hair!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I used to shave with a straight razor, I found the quality of steel was very important, but I have had two wet shaves in the last five years, both for an ex-girlfriend; now I use head trimmers and shave my face at the same time.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Sam said:


> You guys are making me jealous here - I still don't have any facial hair!


LOL! I didn't have to shave until I was nearly 30! I don't think I went into puberty until then














. When I met my wife I looked like one of those hairless cats, now I have to shave my back! My wife calls it false advertising!









My 12 year old daughter just placed 2nd and 3rd at Nationals for swimming. Before she competed I told her if she metaled, I would shave my head. I really didn't thing she could do it. I shaved my head smooth on Saturday and her teem signed my head. It's embarrassing, but I'll post some pictures.

Oh, my point of bringing it up is that I used a brand new Gillette Pro Glide power razor to shave my head. I didn't like it one bit! My head wasn't smooth and it stuck like Velcro to everything.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

snakeshack said:


> Oh, my point of bringing it up is that I used a brand new Gillette Pro Glide power razor to shave my head. I didn't like it one bit! My head wasn't smooth and it stuck like Velcro to everything.


A quick review: I did a direct comparison of the Schick Hydro5 vs the new Gillette Fusion ProGlide. As a background, I shave my head and dont have a beard or 'stache. Both razors had new blades, and the ProGlide had a new battery. I shaved 1/2 of my head and face with the Hydro and the other with the ProGlide. I shaved repeatedly over the same area from different angles. My first impression was that the Hydro5 was a much easier shave. It was obviously cutting the hairs easier than the ProGlide, as there was less "pulling" on the stubble. After I was done shaving, I washed and dried my face and head really well. I then compared both sides to test which razor shaved "closer". The winner was very clearly the Hydro5. The side of my face I used the Hydro5 on felt smoother and, after looking at my face in a concave mirror, it was definitely a closer shave. Looks like the Hydro5 is going to be my razor of choice going forward!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> You guys are making me jealous here - I still don't have any facial hair!


Hahahaha, sooner or later... I've been shaving since 7th grade :/


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> You guys are making me jealous here - I still don't have any facial hair!


LOL! I didn't have to shave until I was nearly 30! I don't think I went into puberty until then














. When I met my wife I looked like one of those hairless cats, now I have to shave my back! My wife calls it false advertising!









My 12 year old daughter just placed 2nd and 3rd at Nationals for swimming. Before she competed I told her if she metaled, I would shave my head. I really didn't thing she could do it. I shaved my head smooth on Saturday and her teem signed my head. It's embarrassing, but I'll post some pictures.

Oh, my point of bringing it up is that I used a brand new Gillette Pro Glide power razor to shave my head. I didn't like it one bit! My head wasn't smooth and it stuck like Velcro to everything.








[/quote]

OK, this is it! Nice businessman to hoodlum! I've never done this before. The closest I have come is a flat top, but that was 5 years and 50lbs. ago! I wish it would grow faster!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

snakeshack, you really do look like a hoodlum. jk







a bet is a bet though


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

WARNING! If you have a weak stomach or have any liquids in your mouth, don't look at the pictures!

















My kids had to cut my hair in stages to get the full fun out of this once in a lifetime haircut. My favorite is the "Mad Max" picture. It's also the reason I'm going on a diet and the gym.














My wife wasn't going to let me leave the house until I shaved the whole thing. Now she just claims we got a renter until it grows back!

-


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> snakeshack, you really do look like a hoodlum. jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP! I built a lot of credit with my daughter!

Priceless!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

your kids are great barbers







i give u credit for posting those pictures though lol


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> WARNING! If you have a weak stomach or have any liquids in your mouth, don't look at the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scared... for life!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I use a smoothing plane ha ha, jeff


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

This is a bad picture just took it with the web cam but not sure when the last time was I had a shave.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

holy, thats long hair. i have to buz my hair or i feel grose because it gets all napy and sticks up


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a pic of me and my daughter. She loves my shaved head! LOL


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep those photos are scarring, but funny









Back hair stubble - now that's an image I wish I had never imagined.

Almost as indellible as this story. It's impossible to read without laughing. One man's tragic quest to rid himself of dingleberries by shaving his ass-cheeks.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/lax/35274458.html

BTW, it's family safe with no pics thankfully.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

USASlingshot said:


> holy, thats long hair. i have to buz my hair or i feel grose because it gets all napy and sticks up


Na this is short just donated 14 inches to locks for Love awhile back.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> holy, thats long hair. i have to buz my hair or i feel grose because it gets all napy and sticks up


Na this is short just donated 14 inches to locks for Love awhile back.
[/quote]
That's good you donated your hair though


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Yep those photos are scarring, but funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urgh! I couldn't finish the first paragraph it's revolting!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Here is a pic of me and my daughter. She loves my shaved head! LOL


That's a nice pic Aaron!!! Beautiful daughter!!!!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Yep those photos are scarring, but funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even want to know how you found this!







It's just wrong!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Here is a pic of me and my daughter. She loves my shaved head! LOL


My girls are 10 and 12 and they just can't stop rubbing my head since I shaved it. They think it feels fuzzy!

What a sweet picture! Very cute!


----------



## dnullify (Aug 3, 2010)

i've been shaving since i was 14, and now am considering buying a straight razor. I'm already a knifeknut, and can get my knives hair-whittling sharp, so i figure they're cheaper.

my parents are hearing nothing of it though... 
considering that safety razors have only been around for a couple of generations, and straight razors have been around for MUCH longer, you'd think it wouldn't be as horrifying.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Here is a pic of me and my daughter. She loves my shaved head! LOL


Awww!


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Sam said:


> You guys are making me jealous here - I still don't have any facial hair!


That's OK. I'm 65 and don't have that much facial hair.
Paul


----------

